# 35 / 25 d chip tuning



## Thomv (Jan 27, 2012)

Has anyone used a performance chip by Thorton Chip Tuning

Thks


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thomv said:


> Has anyone used a performance chip by Thorton Chip Tuning
> 
> Thks


This forum is not that kind of performance delivery.  You should repost under the correct thread.


----------

